# Yoder vs Camp Chef Woodwind



## Sly Smoker (Dec 6, 2017)

I'm new to the pellet smoking world. I've been smoking on a WSM 18.5 for the last few years.  I'm looking at the pellet smokers for 1) a little bigger surface area and 2) because i just don't like the the cleanup of the charcoal.

My budget can put me into anything from the Woodwind to the YS480.  I like the cleanup ability and the pellet emptying ability of the Woodwind.  But then everyone says the Yoder is the king of the smokers in that price range.  I know they're two totally different spectrums in build quality.

My question is, is the cook quality of the Yoder far superior to the Woodwind?  I know the build quality is much better, but is the cook quality that much better than what the Woodwind creates?  I'm using it for smoking, not really grilling.  I have a Weber for normal grilling, I'm looking for something that smokes nicely and accurately.

Are there any others in this price range i should consider?  I see the Blazn has a similar clean out pot but seems built similar to the Yoder.  I figured if I was going to spend that much I should just get the Yoder.

Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bregent (Dec 6, 2017)

Sly Smoker said:


> Are there any others in this price range i should consider?



In that price range I would also look at FEC PG500, RecTec and Firecraft.  Blazn is similar in design to Yoder but cost is less. 

Having owned a grill with ash cleanout, I don't put much value added on that, or on the pellet dump feature.


----------



## Beanhall (Dec 23, 2017)

I own a Yoder YS640 and it is the best smoker/grill I have ever owned. I have never ran a camp chef but have owned multiple Traegers and there is not a comparison in build quality. The Yoder was money well spent.


----------



## Sly Smoker (Dec 25, 2017)

Thanks guys.  I went with the Grilla Silverback.  I liked the solid build and the size for the price.  I just got in in and did one smoke on it so far, chicken came out great.  Very moist and skin was crispy.


----------

